# Is 40hrs enough storage for you?



## Psychic Horse (Mar 3, 2004)

Is the 40hour capacity enough for you?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

I think I record quite a bit, I have many "Season Passes", and I have never come close to filling up my "40 Hour" HDVR2. My only lament is not on hard drive size but the lack of a third tuner and the slowness of the processor.


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd appreciate knowing how much space I have left on the drive. (One of the few items I miss from my E* 501.) But I spent my upgrade money on a DVD burner/VCR combo instead. It works great!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Is your 40hr enough? :rotfl: My TiVo is modified to record 243 hours and even THAT isn't enough. I'm also a student, so time-shifting is important, and I'm working seven days.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Nope. 1 DTiVo @ 40 gig (short term) + 1 DTiVo @ 80 gig (long term) + DVD+R/W recorder (archiving) = just about right for me


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

I have a 40 hour Replaytv. When it gets full, I just download the videos to my PC via ethernet. From there, I can just burn them to dvd or re-upload them to my Replay to watch again. Even so, I run with less than a 4 hour "empty zone".


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

When I was using my 40 hour DirecTivo, I never filled the thing up. I can't stand having a huge "Now Playing" list so I watch what I can then erase it from the hard drive immediately. It's very rare when I have more than 2 screens worth of shows waiting to be watched.

I still can't believe anyone would have the time to watch 80 hours of programming even without the commercials.


----------



## Psychic Horse (Mar 3, 2004)

spanishannouncetable said:


> Nope. 1 DTiVo @ 40 gig (short term) + 1 DTiVo @ 80 gig (long term) + DVD+R/W recorder (archiving) = just about right for me


How can you archive to a DVD drive (or laptop for that matter)? Is there a thread with info you can point me to, with how to do this on a Dtivo?

Thanks!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I have upgraded two of my Ultimatetv receivers. One has 105 hours, the other had 70 hours, and my daughter's has the stock 35 hours. 

When we bought the first one, we quickly learned that the 35 hours wasn't close to enough. We have a bunch of movies on the 105 hour one, which is nice to have. My wife always wants to keep everything, so the 70 hour one is always telling us it is going to automatically delete recordings soon.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes and no. Yes it is enough for my current viewing habits, but No it's not enough for what I'd ideally like to do. The standard DVR capacity is plenty enough for me, I usually watch and delete with in two days of when the show aired. But what I would really like to do is break that habit and build up an entire season of a few shows and then watch the episodes during the off season. Right now I have four programs on my Now Playing List, the oldest thing is CSI:Miami from this past Monday night.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Psychic Horse said:


> How can you archive to a DVD drive (or laptop for that matter)? Is there a thread with info you can point me to, with how to do this on a Dtivo?
> 
> Thanks!


I use a standalone DVD+R/W recorder. To archive programs, I use the "save to VCR" feature on the DTiVos and record them to DVD in realtime. While it records, I watch something on the other DTiVo or play video games. Once the recording is done and the disc is successfully finalized, the show is deleted and the DVD goes on the shelf.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

I had 2-40 hour units, now one DVR w/120 hours and one w/80 hours. This would be more than enough *IF* the HMO was released to us unwashed masses and we could share recordings back and forth between units! Let us all appeal to the Great Gawd DTiVo! :bowdown:


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> I had 2-40 hour units, now one DVR w/120 hours and one w/80 hours. This would be more than enough *IF* the HMO was released to us unwashed masses and we could share recordings back and forth between units! Let us all appeal to the Great Gawd DTiVo! :bowdown:


That's why I love ReplayTV


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

when it comes to computer gear or satellite gear - there is no such thing as "enough"!

Seriously, without an easy way to dump the files to a DVD - a lot of programming can build up on the hard disk. So I'd recommend going for the biggest disk your budget would support.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The hard drive size would not matter too much on the tivo if you could transfer the data directly to an external hard drive to view on a computer or on the tv through the tivo. I have a few 160 gb external hard drives and an 80 gb internal hard drive that could get some good use for the events.


----------



## SnowFade (Jul 5, 2004)

I voted yes, it's enough, but I have to admit, it would be nice to save a few eps of shows for later (repeat) viewing. But 9 times out of 10, it's more than enough.


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

Normally it is OK, but I have to keep up with deleting uneeded programming. after this Starz free weekend, I am running really low on available space. Most of the space limitations are due to a few shows that I need to record to VCR tape (if only there was a mass record to VCR option)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In my situation, Turner Classic Movies, Fox Movie Channel, and Another Movie Channel often has good movies airing during the overnight hours.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Well It doesn't matter how big it is here. Storage is like a closet it always gets full no matter how big.

That being said, anything I want to keep is saved onto a DVD RW using a standalone DVD Recorder, that is ripped into the computer and reauthored with much better chaptering and Burned onto a DVD R disk.

Why? Because with hard drives it is when it will fail not if it will fail. Tivo drives are no better or worse than desktop drives. I just replaced a PVR drive with a laptop drive, why? It was priced right (evaluation unit), it's quiet (very quiet), It uses low power and produces low heat compared to a desktop drive so that the overall unit heat is lower from drive produced heat and power supply heat.

Cheers


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

NO. Thats why I upgraded to 105 hrs.


----------

